# why dont we have a Readers Rides ?



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

why dont we have a Readers Rides bit on the site ? be nice to look at people builds and pictures. Good idea or not ?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

We have a Readers Drive write up in each absoluTTe magazine that goes out to TTOC members, in which a club member talks a bit about their TT and where they like to drive it etc......

www.ttoc.co.uk

Get signed up  

Paul


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

ok cool but i still think a readers rides would be good. most car forum have them so people can show of there cars and say what there done to them 

plus loads of people post pics up in the mk1 bit about them cleaning and little mods there doing so if there had a reader ride bit it all go in there it was just a idea.

you could all way try it out see how it goes


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Its a good idea, but i cant see it taking off.

We also have the 'Garage' facility on the forum so that you can post pictures of your TT and all your mods which is linked to your profile. Check it out, Garage along the top, or click on peoples own cars which appears under their own avatars 

Paul


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

You dont think it take off look on ed38 over 9,000 Topics on readers rides ever car fourm has a readers ride i think it work so much better then the garge i only putting my point a crosse.

Just i fort as a idea like in the mk1 bit (sierra) has put pictures up from DC show of his car that could all go in his readers rides and free up the mk1 bit for people who need Technical Help and F&Q.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I think it is a great idea Steve, I really enjoy the build threads and search them out on any forum I look at as I love watching the transitions of cars from standard to current 

Charlie


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

sumpscraper said:


> You dont think it take off look on ed38 over 9,000 Topics on readers rides ever car fourm has a readers ride i think it work so much better then the garge i only putting my point a crosse.
> 
> Just i fort as a idea like in the mk1 bit (sierra) has put pictures up from DC show of his car that could all go in his readers rides and free up the mk1 bit for people who need Technical Help and F&Q.


^^ I agree


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well i only said i cant see it taking off as i cant see Jae adding another section to the forum for Readers Drives, but i do think its a good idea and its worth you dropping Jae a PM about it  

Paul


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

only one way to find out PM him lol even if its just for mk1 tt to start of with


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

sumpscraper said:


> only one way to find out PM him lol even if its just for mk1 tt to start of with


Ok buddy, let us know the outcome  

Paul


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Its a good idea..
Steve


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

I just think it be cool and easy to look at each other TT if in a readers ride then have to sarch page and page on the mk1 bit looking for people builds 

hope this happens


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I think it's a good idea - it would keep all the threads in one place, rather than scattered through the Mk1 and Mk2 forums


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I personally can't see the benefit for the few build threads we get on here...

The current area layout has worked well for the last 10 years, so in my mind watering it down with different sections has no real advantage.

As well as the 'garage' to display your photos and mods, a quick topic search using the word 'build' brings the past ones up easily enough.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> I personally can't see the benefit for the few build threads we get on here...
> 
> The current area layout has worked well for the last 10 years, so in my mind watering it down with different sections has no real advantage.
> 
> As well as the 'garage' to display your photos and mods, a quick topic search using the word 'build' brings the past ones up easily enough.


The Garage section doesn't support enough photo space..
Steve


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > I personally can't see the benefit for the few build threads we get on here...
> ...


or ability to respond with questions. readers rides is a good idea i agree


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Questions, and answers is what the main forum is for :lol:


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

no reply back yet


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

sumpscraper said:


> no reply back yet


I did say Good Luck didnt i :lol: 

Paul


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

whats the point of having a fourm then if the people who run it or look after it cant even said a pm back  even if the pm only said i look it to it thanks. I not having ago or anything just saying


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sumpscraper said:


> whats the point of having a fourm then if the people who run it or look after it cant even said a pm back  even if the pm only said i look it to it thanks. I not having ago or anything just saying


Don't sweat it buddy, Jae has recently become a Dad and also recently made a lot of changes to the site to try and improve it overall, ok some of them may not be to my preference, but hey that is life.

I have had contact with Jae over the years and I am sure he will come back to you, or maybe follow up your pm with another, he isn't on here a huge amount from what I have seen so check your outbox to see if he has actually seen your pm yet 

Making changes to a forum this size comes with an awful lot more than a few button presses (I imagine) and therefore it may make sense to initiate a number of changes in one go rather than keep picking at it here and there.

Once again he is a recent Dad and I can quite imagine that his hands are full of 5h1t laden nappies and sleepless nights, as such priorities are very much leaning towards his responsibilities there I would think 

Keep at it, I think it is a great idea, be persistent.

Charlie


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

i not having a go or anything i am just saying  is there no one else who deals with the site ? just be good if it could happen and see how it goes


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

There is only one site owner which is Jae, so he deals with the servers/changes etc.

Admin and Moderators only do the day to day stuff


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

hi there i know im new but i have to agree with this , coming from using other forums to the TT forum 1st impressions are WOW it looks good but the user friendliness is not up there with the rest.

i use corrado.net
sw dubs
edition 38
scottish vag
uk saabs

all of which utalise sections to keep everything neat, members rides is perfect for storing the threads that people like to store all the work they have achieved and keeps all the threads in one area

on here i bet there are some wicked build threads but i dont really get to see them,they are tucked away down the list of newbie threads i start because there are no defined sections for bits and pieces, no i cant be botherd to search for them as 97% of everybody else cant and yes thats my problem but realistically speaking not many people use the search with much sucsess in my experiance over all of the forums ....

i think the same format should be used on this forum not just for members rides but for a lot of the topics as there seems to be shed loads of repeat posts which can /will annoy users for example in the mk1 TT area we should have

we should have headings

engine bay
interior
ICE
drivetrain

UNDER ENGINE

DEFINITIVE WHAT AIR FILTER THREAD 
DEFINITIVE WHAT EXHAUST THREAD
DEFINITIVE WHAT TURBO CHARGER THREAD

the more experianced people/or people who are actually going through a change will post in here thier findings as it is also very useful to other forum members

you all know we could go on for ages about what we can cant have whats a good idea whats not and i know from being a mod on other forums how much time it takes to change the layouts etc it is a pain but i honestly think that this forum would BENIFIT from an update to the 21st C!

again as others have said its not putting a downer on the forum at all but it would be nice as the 'user' to see, i dont know mods, site owners who ever that maybe , take on board what the user is saying and maybe trial a change run on a certain section see how it goes if its great then roll with it if its not you can then get out the big pointy finger and shout TOLD YOU SO


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I hear what you are saying. What could be done as an interim method of locating build threads and the like (rather than redisigning the forum software) is to include a "parent post" containing links to the individual posts wherever they have sunk down to in the ranking. A bit like the Mk1 FAQ knowledge base. I could add them in under a heading within that system for now and people could post links to threads they've seen in the main forum areas, in the FAQ suggestions thread.

I've not had much time to update it recently but I want to make some progress here and could do something for this at the same time.

There should be a Mk/Mk2 demarcation, so ultimately something similar on the Mk2 forum.

I wouldn't suggest a "sticky" as we don't want too many of these as it clutters up the forum board and they are not really a permanent solution.


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

Great idea, and it is popular on many other forums.

As a minimum it would be good to be split into Mk1 & Mk2 categories as too many sub-categories could make it tough to choose where to place your thread and lead to duplicate posts.... Just my 2'penneth...


----------

